# thought id kick this around



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

im thinking of have a BBQ at my in laws farm in may. im jusat seeing if there would be any interst from the in the northwest corner of the state. just BYOB and something to pass if ya wanted. ill be proving most of the food though.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

ok then.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe post a link to this thread in the section that your hoping to get people from, not everyone browses this section i expect.


----------

